

Display of structured directed graphs? - markmcb

I manage a few global ERP systems. I constantly get requests to display things like our supply chain graphically. Essentially the data is a directed graph, e.g., make A at plant X, ship a to Y, process A to B at Y ... etc. All the libraries I&#x27;ve seen make it quite simple to do a force directed graph depicting this, but what if you want to structure the nodes, e.g., vertically align steps based on material type or process step. Any solutions for something like this, or libraries that are well-suited for this sort of customization? I&#x27;m aware of things like sigma, d3, etc. I&#x27;m more looking for which solutions like this best fit the problem.
======
BWStearns
Not sure if this could help you, but the graph migration in the south ORM for
django might be a useful starting point if you can code in python. Basically
it outputs an image representing the relations in a database. If you took the
part above the database out it might fit your needs.

[http://south.readthedocs.org/en/latest/commands.html#graphmi...](http://south.readthedocs.org/en/latest/commands.html#graphmigrations)

